# single best performance I've ever seen/heard



## litlaur (Feb 5, 2006)

Sigur Ros - Hafssol. It's not this exact performance, but I imagine everytime they perform this song, it is just as (if not more) intense and beautiful. I'm not the kind of person who cries when they get emotional, but this song always does it for me, even the studio recording.

This video isn't the greatest, but it's free. They have a video of an entire concert online, if you'd like to hear/see a better version, without someone saying "Live at the Montreaux Jazz Festival..." every two minutes. Clicking the link will start the download, it's in Windows Media format.

http://mistur.infanegraphix.com/sigu...ux-hafssol.asf

Feel free to share your favorites! I think it would be interesting to see what moves different people.


----------

